# Baby Sweater I Finidhed last night



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder how many folks are going to correct me for my spelling. I typed finidhed, (say that if you can LOL) Oh dear, it should have spelled finished. Sorry. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Dorothy, dont worry about spelling....a little slip here and there on the kb is ok....its all those hours spent knitting! Lovely colour and Im sure I have this pattern somewhere in my stash, if not this its something like this. Beautiful work from a beautiful person xx Jo


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

You are so sweet, thank you. If you can't find your copy I will gladly send you a copy of mine. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautifully made and love the colour.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Love your sweater, i would like the pattern.


----------



## goyals2k (Jun 23, 2011)

I love this sweater. May I have the pattern please, would like to make for my expected grand baby. Thanks.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, I'm in San Antonio, Texas. Would love the pattern to your darling sweater: It looks so tiny! Was it difficult? You'll tell me the size of needles, right?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Hi Dorothy,
Really pretty and well done! Also, love the color..
Edie...


----------



## frosts215 (May 16, 2011)

beautiful sweater, please send me the pattern 
Thanks so much,
Sue


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, beautiful sweater! Pretty pink color and well knitted! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## marybelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Very Pretty sweater. yes I would like the directions to it. Thank you very much Dorothy. I have a sister that is named Dorothy.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Marybell, I will send a copy of the pattern to you tonight. I named my first daughter Deborah Dorothy. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the colour & pattern. I have sent a p.m for pattern. Thank you. cheers


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

first of all, I think everyone knew what you meant to say and we all make typing errors. Now to the good part, oh my gosh, how beautiful is this sweater!!!!!! Nice neat job too!!! The stitch pattern is pretty. Does it have a name? Can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
I would love the pattern, it is beautiful, I love knitting baby things, we have 3 great-grandchildren & another one on the way, so can always use knitting patterns,
Thanks Joyce


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

I just love the sweater,color and the pattern.I would love a copy of the pattern.could you please email to [email protected] do such good work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Cute cardigan - love the colour x


----------



## Mavis (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi;my name is Kathleen. I am new to the forum and also new to using the computer. I absolutely love pattern and would also like to have it. email [email protected]
I am currently knitting for a premmy and asweater for my granddaughter.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I would like a copy of your pattern to please thank you it looks smart


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Just lovely. Can you please add me to the list for the pattern?
[email protected]


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

lovely colour dorothy would you send me a copy of the pattern thanks.


----------



## Caz (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Dorothy.
I love your work.
Yes please may i have a copy of the pattern.
[email protected]
Keep up the good work.
caz


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

I think the sweater is beautiful. Please send me the pattern. [email protected] What kind of yarn did you use? Thanks for sharing. JOA


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Please send me the pattern. I love that it can be made in 3 days. Nice for those that have babies and don't tell you the sex until it's born. LOL. [email protected] Thank you so much!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

The colour is just beautiful.I'm knitting a white one just now and wish I was using a coloured yarn.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Dorothy, is this by chance a top down sweater? I love doing them.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i would also like to say what beautiful work you do as always & thanks so much for sharing your pattern with all of us i love to try out new ones!


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

I REALLY like the color of your sweater! The pattern is different than any I have so of course I would love to have it. Thanks!


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love this pattern.....looks gorgeous.....


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Dorothy - you are a gem to be willing to share so many of your wonderful patterns!
I would love this one!

Thank you and happy knitting!


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern. You do such lovely work!!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Dorothy Could i please have the pattern? You really do nice work. I love the color of the sweater. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

avery nice sweater.I would like the pattern too


----------



## Gravy Lady (Jun 24, 2011)

This is beautiful...I would love the pattern.....


----------



## mumsie51 (Jun 24, 2011)

Please email me a copy of this sweater pattern, it's really cute.
Thanks
Bette


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful work would like the pattern please I know my granddaughter would love that ,she just loves wearing anything I make for her. and since we are still getting cold weather here she will be all set. Thanks, Elaine from Tiverton,RI


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and color. I would love the pattern.


Thanks


----------



## debraviele (Jun 19, 2011)

Very cute! Is that a top down sweater? If so can you tell me what the pattern is?


----------



## Sharon47 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
I, too, love the beautiful baby sweater. You do beautiful work and the pattern on it is really nice. Would really love to have the pattern please. Thank you so much for sharing. 
Sharon


----------



## lallison (Mar 15, 2011)

The sweater is beautifull!! Please send me the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## gretarox (Feb 2, 2011)

the sweater is just adorable!!!!
i would love to have the pattern.i tend to work on many things at the same time- i like variety.. but this one i can see results soon..love it. 

thank you


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Dottie. Very pretty Baby sweater would like a Copy. Thanks


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi. Thank you so much for offering this pattern. It's adorable! I have a new granddaughter and would love to knit this sweater for her.


----------



## Bain (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Dorothy---You know I love all your little sweater. I am send you an email directly for the current pattern and I will explain my dilemma.


----------



## lornor (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry - I noticed I mis typed email address should be


----------



## babyblue (Jun 13, 2011)

Dorothy
I'm always interested in differant pattern styles and I really like the looks of this one it is just beautiful. You did a great job, I wish I was faster at it, someday maybe???
Would you send me the pattern


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Hi Dorothy - My you are a quick knitter! But don't you find that when you start something new you want to hurry and finish to see the outcome! Beautiful color and pattern. This would be perfect for my up and coming granddaughter! I also would love the pattern: 
Thanks!


----------



## Bain (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorothy and others. Forgive me for not knowing hows to post a question and so I am using the reply area. I have made so many of the 5-hour baby sweaters but my cousin and her sister-in-law refuse to do the pattern because they say that the stitches do not add up. The pattern is from the internet and it has been done for years. Is any one able to tell me why my cousin and her sister-in-law cannot get this pattern to work out. I have never had a problem. They insist they have done it and taken it out so many times they have given up. I will confess, I never count out the stitches, I just do the pattern and check the stitches and it always equals the stitches on each row as directed. For them the stitches never add up.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Such a pretty sweater. May I have the pattern?


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful pattern. Great result. I WOULD love it, thank you so much. I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## mazie (May 3, 2011)

please send me the patern for baby sweater. I would like to make it for a baby due in October. Very nice.


----------



## sewpink (Jun 24, 2011)

My favorite color! I would like the pattern , please.


----------



## Deborah B. Kaplun (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, Dorothy! I have been searching for a pattern to knit for my granddaughter. That sweater is positively adorable. I would love to have the pattern, if you would send it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,

Beautiful job on the baby sweater. I would love to have the pattern. 
Thank you for sharing

Sherry


----------



## ahellerbee (Mar 16, 2011)

I love the sweater. Am expecting new granddaughter in Dec. It would be perfect for her. Thanks, Audrey you can email me at


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

I am always amazed by buttons on knitting. I have not tried that yet but is there a trick to doing them.
peggy


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

You've done it again, come up with another pattern we all want! I can't see a seam where the sleeves meet the body but it doesn't look like a raglan either. My guess is it's knit in one piece flat and seemed at body and underarms? 

I've read on here somewhere that we shouldn't post our email addresses directly on the forum for security reasons so I'll PM you with a request!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

It is gorgeous. I would love the pattern.... 

Thank you so much....

MaryAnn


----------



## beachknitwit (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the fact that there are no sleeve seams. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't worry about the spelling! Gracious.... I spent years working for lawyers where accurate spelling and typing is mandatory, and now that I am retired and type online, I often goof up.... No big deal!!!! 

That sweater is so gorgeous.... that is our focus.... not your spelling!!!!

Blessings, 
MaryAnn


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dorothy - this is such a darling sweater and in a terrific color. I would like the pattern - and will call it Dorothy
s sweater!


----------



## DarleneBeq (Jun 22, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Hi Dorothy,
Love the sweater, is it hard to do? I would like to try if you don't mind sending the pattern. [email protected], thanks. DarleneBeq


----------



## DarleneBeq (Jun 22, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Hi Dorothy,
Love the sweater, is it hard to do? I would like to try if you don't mind sending the pattern. thanks. DarleneBeq


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, I love that pink sweater you posted. Can you email the directions? 
Thanks in advance
Pat


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Dorothy, what a lucky little one to receive this sweater. Would love to try this one Norah


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

By all means, I would love this sweater pattern!!! It is so pretty and I love the color you chose!!!Great job...


----------



## santaztic (May 25, 2011)

That is so cute! Please send me the pattern for my coming grandbaby.


----------



## Craftylady31 (Mar 15, 2011)

I love your baby sweater and the colour is beautiful. I would really love a copy. Thank tou
P.S My computer tells me I am spelling colour wrong, but Im British.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

I LOVE this, and would love a copy of the pattern. Thanks so much...I have a brand new baby grandaughter that I will knit this for!!!


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

great job...would love the pattern as well...thank you so much for sharing......regards!


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice work! I would love a copy of the pattern. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you love the pattern


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

Count me in for the pattern. I love that you kept in your "typo". we all make mistakes---some of us even when we are knitting.


----------



## GeeGee19 (Jun 24, 2011)

Love your sweater. I would also like to have the pattern. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for offering the pattern. I think we get so excited that our hands get ahead of our brains and the typing comes out crazy. But we're knitters, not typist!!
Your sweater is just adorable!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very lovely, nice color and spelling is always optional. I spell feneticly. fen-net-ic-ly see what I mean and sometimes I think the keyboard likes to play games on me.


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, You do such beautiful work and I simply love your patterns. I would love to have this pattern. We have a couple of new babies in the family, so I am in baby sweater mode! 
Cathy

p.s. - I type for a living, and sometimes my brain and fingers just don't connect, so don't worry about typos!!!


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

Please send the pattern to me I have just finished one and really got in the mood .I turned out really nice and suprised me Send to [email protected] I live in Fredonia NY and work at Home Depot part time Thank you


----------



## gloria jean (Apr 26, 2011)

I would also love this pattern - thank you so much


----------



## burdo39 (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful. Please send me the pattern. 
Thank you so much. Elaine from Michigan


----------



## pam henderson (Jun 24, 2011)

gday dorothy i would love the pattern of the cardigan love the pattern and the colour is beautiful you have done a great job aussie pam


----------



## pam henderson (Jun 24, 2011)

dorothy silly me forgot


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

Dorothy - you always do such beautiful work and this cute little sweater is no exception. Please email me the pattern at [email protected] We have a granddaughter due August 8th and would love to make it for our first grandchild. Also, my Mom's name was Dorothy and she passed away 3 years ago but every time I hear "Dorothy" I think of her and smile  Thanks Dorothy and I'm smiling!!!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Trudy Pacos said:


> Please send the pattern to me I have just finished one and really got in the mood .I turned out really nice and suprised me Send to [email protected] I live in Fredonia NY and work at Home Depot part time Thank you


Hi Trudy, I love sharing my patterns. Did you give me your complete e-mail address? Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Hi folks: you all know by now how much I love to share my patterns with you all. When you are requesting a copy of my patterns I would so apprecciate your E-MAIL ADDRESS TO BE INCLUDED in the request. I love hearing from each and everyone of you. Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Craftylady31 said:


> I love your baby sweater and the colour is beautiful. I would really love a copy. Thank tou
> P.S My computer tells me I am spelling colour wrong, but Im British.
> My email is [email protected]


HI crafty lady, I spell colour the same way you do. My computer tells me it is wrong, but Canadians spell colour the english way. Not to worry as long as we all understand each other LOL. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## tomjudy (Feb 27, 2011)

I would love to have your little girl sweater pattern---I would like to make a size two sweater--thanks --


----------



## grannyann (May 4, 2011)

love your sweater.can i have the patter to thank you annie......


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

Please send me your pattern for the pink baby sweater ....Thank you, have a great niece coming in Sept would love to have it done for her when she is born....Thank you.....Ariefb


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and great color!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

great sweater in a great color knitted by a great person! I would love the pattern. don't worry about spelling it happens! The important part is the sharing and the fun!
Thank You


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

Really nicely done! It will take me a lot more than 3 days, but please share the pattern.


----------



## Bea Reynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

Please e-mail patternto - expecting great grandchild number 9 and will make something new for this one.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

I would love a copy of this pattern. My email address is: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ctknoll25 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Dorothy - The sweater is beautiful and I'd be so appreciative to receive a copy of the pattern. Thanks very much.


----------



## ddedec (Feb 23, 2011)

You do beautiful work.I would love to have a copy if you don't mind.Heres my email address [email protected] Thank you very much,Dee


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, yet another work of art from you, please share the pattern, it is lovely and like me you have used cerise pink, I love that colour.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

forgot my email, laura.hamilton
Thanks


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

very cute, I just love it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Dorothy..that is just too beautiful...LOVE the pink.

Thanks for showing,

Camilla


----------



## cpgwin (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dorothy. I am new to this site and just found your picture of the sweater. It is so pretty. Yes, I would like the instructions. I do more crocheting than knitting, but I want to do more of it. We have several babies born and due to born at our church, and I like to do something for each of them. 
Will be watching my e-mail for the instructions. Thank you! 
Pat (Babe)


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

yes please,


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Your baby sweater is gorgeous. I would love to have the pattern to make for my 3 great grands. 

Thanks in advance,

Dorothy


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,

Beautiful sweater. Love the color as well. If you can send me a copy of the pattern or let me know where I could find it, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

oooh thank you so very much for the pattern my e-mail address is again. thank you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I too would love the pattern. I am from Canada here



lovely work being done,


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum cpgwin..

YOU will LOVE this place.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



cpgwin said:


> Hi Dorothy. I am new to this site and just found your picture of the sweater. It is so pretty. Yes, I would like the instructions. I do more crocheting than knitting, but I want to do more of it. We have several babies born and due to born at our church, and I like to do something for each of them.
> Will be watching my e-mail for the instructions. Thank you! [email protected]
> Pat (Babe)


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Great sweater. Please send pattern . I will make it for Grandchild # 27 due this year. Thanks


----------



## bichon4577 (Mar 26, 2011)

THANKS-i'd love th pattern-it is precious!


Christine


----------



## Glenda59 (Mar 19, 2011)

May I have the pattern please. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Bea Reynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

With allthe requests it would be easier to post the pattern - or it seems you would be e-mailing for days


----------



## Bea Reynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

With all the requests it would be easier to post the pattern - or it seems you would be e-mailing for days


----------



## Joslin (Jun 3, 2011)

The little sweater is beautiful. I would love to have the pattern. Thank you for sharing.

Polly


----------



## cindy55 (Mar 21, 2011)

So, so beautiful. Would also love to have pattern- [email protected]


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Dorothy. Beautiful sweater and beautiful work. Please add me to the want list for the patterm ([email protected]) Thanks you for your kindness...Betty


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

lovely sweater. please send me the pattern 
thank you


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Georgethefifth--very pretty; please send me the pattern to Thanks. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Bogusha (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello Dorothy.
Beautiful work. Please send me the pattern.Thank You Bogusha


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the wee sweater Dorothy. I would appreciate a copy of the pattern.

Hugs,
Barbara ---


----------



## Bogusha (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello Dorothy.
Beautiful work. Please send me the pattern.Thank You Bogusha


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

Dorothy, You are a fabulous knitter. That sweater is near perfection. I would love the pattern. I just love knitting those little sweaters.


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes please, Dorothy, I would love the pattern. The finished jumper looks lovely. [email protected]

Thank you
Joyce


----------



## goyals2k (Jun 23, 2011)

beautiful. Could you send me the pattern Thanks


----------



## Chyleens (Mar 7, 2011)

Please send me your pattern for the very pink baby sweater.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern for this nice sweater to 

Thank you


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you posted directions yet for this sweater? Some folks are saying thanks for the directions. Maybe I missed them somewhere. n


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Another beautiful sweater!!! I hope I live long enough to knit all the sweaters I want to. I would love the pattern---e-mail address is: ----you probably have it, I think I have asked for everyone of your sweater patterns!!
Thank you so very much for sharing. M ^j^


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love to have your pattern for the pink baby sweater.


I will let you know how it goes. I'm not quite a intermediate knitter. But, I am just now trying to teach myself to continental knit, using the videos on this site. I like how it has you hold your yarn.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Mar 18 said:


> Another beautiful sweater!!! I hope I live long enough to knit all the sweaters I want to. I would love the pattern---e-mail address is: [email protected] probably have it, I think I have asked for everyone of your sweater patterns!!
> Thank you so very much for sharing. M ^j^


Did I send you all of the patterns you requested? Let me know. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Dorothy...the baby sweater is adorable and I would love the pattern. How generous of you! 
Thanks.


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi! I am finishing my first sweater in many years- the 5 hr. classic baby sweater. I must say it has taken me more than 5 hrs. but I think it will come out okay. My problem has been casting on in the middle of the work. I have kind of open area under the arms!! Hopefully I can patch that!!! I really would like a copy of this pretty pink sweater you have done. My e- mail is [email protected]

I have 2 grandsons age 7 and 9 years and am looking for easy pattern for them. Maybe I can finish for Xmas? Thanks


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

Dorothy, Just love the sweater and the color. Please email me a copy. Thanks Wendy


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, 
Love the sweater and the color, if you can share with a pattern.



Thank you in advance

m


----------



## Irismar (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love to have that. Patter. I goodbye is made on 2 needles as i
Can't work on circular.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's beautiful Dorothy.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, the sweater is adorable. I would appreciate the pattern very much. Thank you for sharing. Thank you again.


----------



## toothcleaner (Jun 24, 2011)

love it and would love the pattern thanks in advance!


----------



## imp135 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Dorothy
The cardy is lovely I would love the pattern. I am expecting a new Grandaughter in October and have used all the patterns up I have so would love something different.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Is this a new born size? I love it but need to make a shower gift and live in Florida so would like to make it in a light weight yarn or cotton. thanks


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,

I have not yet received the pattern. I know you must be overwhelmed with all the requests for this pattern. 

Thanks again Dorothy

Rachelle from Canada


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

would love the pattern! sent you a pm


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Dorothy if you have all ready given te pattern out i have not received it yet. Thanks


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

charlie said:


> Hi Dorothy if you have all ready given te pattern out i have not received it yet. Thanks [email protected]


Me either Dorothy -- As it's so popular, you might have been better to put it up as a download to save you all that work!


----------



## kim386526 (Jun 22, 2011)

would you please send me the pattern. thanks.


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Such a pretty sweater. Love the color. I would love to have the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

love the pattern george please send to thanks


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Lovely. Would like the pattern please. 
Expecting 9th great-grandbaby in January.


----------



## babyblue (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
Would you please send me a copy of the pattern or instruction for the beautiful Pink Baby Sweater, I sent you my email but I havn't gotten the pattern, 
Thanks So Much!!!!
Babyblue


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## birdlinda (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dorothy----I am expecting a grandchild at the end of the year and would love to knit your beautiful sweater---could you send me the pattern ---thanks linda


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Beautiful!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Beautiful! I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of the sweater also. address:


----------



## nancy tidey (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the little pink sweater that you knit. I would love the pattern. Thanks for being willing to share. Have a blessed day.


----------



## nancy tidey (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the little pink sweater that you knit. I would love the pattern. Thanks for being willing to share. Have a blessed day.


----------



## ghucks (Feb 1, 2011)

Dorothy,
would like a copy of your sweater pattern. You're sweater is adorable and some lucky child will look great in it. Thanks


----------



## meknitty (May 1, 2011)

love,love the sweater. may I please have the p. love this site. thanks for being generous and sharing


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful, love to have the pattern e- mail is thank you and GGod bless


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

What a lovely sweater!!! Blessed baby!!! Would you please share the pattern? THANK YOU!!! patti


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I too would love a copy . thank you 
Doreen


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh how wonderfull.so sweet Please send it my way..And thanks so much.Marge


----------



## jtutmark (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater, Dorothy. Would you please send me a copy of the pattern? Thanks, Judy


----------



## knitter2heart (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, I so love the little sweater and would love to make it --Please send the pattern to me---much thanks and love what you do---
Carolyn


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, ..your pink sweater is beautiful, I especially like the pattern bc you don't have to knit the sleeves separately....I would appreciate a copy of this pattern...
....Thank you!!! and happy knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dorothy, 

The little sweater is just precious - a great color and a nice stitch pattern. You are going to be spending a whole lot of time on computer with all your requests. i don't know how you have any time left to knit!! Great job, as always.


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 13, 2011)

would absolutely love the pattern for this delightful jacket which could be for a boy or girl. Such beautiful knitting. my email is
With many thanks


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

Love the design..it is precious in pink! I would love the pattern, thanks for offering. Please send to [email protected] thank-you


----------



## tasmania (May 25, 2011)

Hi it is cute as pie and I would love the pattern. many thanks Helen


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

You did a wonderful knitting on the seater. I love the pattern and the color. I too, would like a copy of it. I still have another great grandchild that is coming in Oct so I need something.. I been having trouble with the baby blanket and been going over mistakes and correcting them. Now I just rip it right down and had to start all over again from Casting on again. 134 stitches this time It will be good. The reason this time for riping it out was I looked back and seen I did it very loosely and being on circurlar needles and on the middle section it looked very loose. I also changed needles as the wooden ones wouldn't slip good enough and I thought maybe that was the problem also. So I went to the one set of metal needles which are circular but it was a larger size and made the blanket look awlful. So I am startomg anew as of tonight. I did one row after Casting on and it got late and I wanted to come in here for a while before going to bed. Here is my email adress. [email protected] Thank you so very much in sharing with the picture of the beautiful sweater and pattern. God Bless you. 

Carolyn June


----------



## BarbaraDianne (Mar 13, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Really cute sweater. Would love to receive pattern.

Thanks so much!!
Barbara


----------



## stich (Jun 7, 2011)

yes i would love to make this for one of my grandchildern ive got 13 at this moment


----------



## BarbaraDianne (Mar 13, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


Sorry didn't mean to reply twice.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,

It is beautiful, can I please have the pattern, 

I have somewhat same colour of wool.
Happy knitting.
Starrdiana


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Dorothy.

I know you have a lot of requests for the beautiful sweater you knitted but I just want to make sure you didn't forget me. I'm on page three.

Thanks,


----------



## caseycritter14 (Mar 5, 2011)

love the baby sweater nice job,would love to have the pattern


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Georgethe fifth, I have also sent you a PM for the pattern. How sweet of you to share with all of us knitting gals. Your knitting is perfect as is the color. Hugs, Phyllis from FL.


----------



## DoeMoe (Feb 20, 2011)

May I also have a copy of this sweater pattern?
I hope you have directions for making it in a size for a 3 year old!


----------



## darknits (Mar 13, 2011)

love the sweater, please send pattern

Gretings from New Jersey


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Dorothy your sweater is lovely have PMd you with my e-mail address

Anne


----------



## grannyann (May 4, 2011)

love your sweater can i please have the patter.thank you from annie in newfoundland.canada.............


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorothy The sweater is absolutely adorable  I LOVE THE COLOR  This new pink is what I like to refer to as MY HAPPY COLOR, it just makes me smile everytime I see it  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## busy-hands (Jun 24, 2011)

Love your pink sweater and would like to make one for a new great grandbaby named Olivia. you do some beautiful work!


----------



## FranPT (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd love the pattern. I'm new to knitting and am excited about making all sorts of things.  My e-mail is francieg at juno dot com.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I love the sweater and color. I would also like to have a copy of the pattern. I know just the little girl to make it for.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

LOVELY SWEATER> DOROTHY 
thank you. the sweather is lovely, such a nice job .


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Dorothy you do such a great job. This is beautiful and I would love to try your pattern. My email is [email protected]


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

I would also like the pattern for the great looking pick sweater you made. Good Job!!


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, just to say thank you again, for sharing the pattern"knitted sweater with ruffle" - I just printed off the 4 pages, not just sure when I'll get started on it, (have 2 projects going now) - but I'll also love to have the pattern of the pink sweater you just shared with us.... Wow, you are a fast and so accurate knitter. thanks, in advance : someday when I'm brave enough, I'll post one of my items...


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi! Dorothy,
darling sweater pattern and color, yea I would love to have the direction to the pattern.


----------



## Cherie L (Jun 26, 2011)

Love your sweater Dorothy, I am expecting my first great granddaughter in October and would love the pattern to knit for her. sending a pm for pattern


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Dorothy,beautiful little sweater,I love it I'll be sending you me email address thanks for showing it. kathy


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, love your cardi, would love the patter too! thanks in advance Jan,


----------



## jackieb (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the sweater. Love the colour Would love the pattern. Thank you


----------



## dpaw (Mar 20, 2011)

Dorothy, Love the sweater!!! If you would send me the pattern, if it is not to difficult I'm just start knitting.
May God Bless... Denise


----------



## lorrigoff (Mar 16, 2011)

I would LOVE to have this pattern, Thanks Thanks in advance!


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorothy, I have been wondering if you have sent out the pattern as yet? I am really anxious to receive it and it is so kind of you to share with all of us. The pattern is so precious and I can see my great grandson wearing it. Not in pink of course, but then I hope to have many more of those little ones. Thank you.


----------



## jhramsay (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi there - saw your pink baby sweater that you'd knitted and wanted to tell you how beautiful it was. Can you email me a copy of the pattern and what other types of things have you knitted lately?


----------



## marybelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Dorothy, could you please send me the pattern to the sweater again. I had it on my emails and deleted it without meaning to do so. Will try to be more careful this time. 

Thank you,
Mary


----------



## Cherie L (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, would love to have the pattern, 
Cherie


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham (Jun 24, 2011)

I love your sweater and would like to have the pattern.

I am a new knitter.


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Dorothy. I'm afraid I still haven't received your pattern for the pretty pink cardigan. Would you mind resending, please? Thanks so much!


----------



## ilashdesigns (May 29, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, thank you so much for offering your pattern for that gorgeous little sweater! I would love to try it someday soon, my Thanks so much!


----------



## kim386526 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,this is beautiful,I also would love to have the pattern. thanks.Kim.


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater and I love the colour. Please send me the pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dorothy,

Thanks so very much for sending me the cardi pattern. I love the colour too. It was very kind of you.

Hugs,

Barbara


----------



## Memere3 (May 10, 2011)

Again beautiful,


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

marica markovina said:


> Hi Dorothy you do such a great job. This is beautiful and I would love to try your pattern. My email is [email protected]


Hi Dorothy, I have received 2 notifications that there is a reply but I can not find the patten anywhere can you please resend to me


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorothy, I am still waiting for the pink sweater pattern. I hope that you haven't forgotten me. Thank you. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida [email protected]


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you forgotten me.Please send me the pretty pink baby sweater pattern.God Bless
[email protected]


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the project. It is very beautiful. I am a good person please do not judge me on my mistakes. Local church sign said You was put here to witness, not to judge. Happy knitting, Betty Lou


----------



## lorrigoff (Mar 16, 2011)

Dorothy- I have not rec'd my pattern yet for the prety pink sweater. Please send it to me when you can. [email protected]


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dorothy, I loved the baby sweater that you posted and would love to have the pattern.. I asked for it earlier but have not reseived it. I know that you have had many requests for it. My email address is :[email protected] you!


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

I know that the list is getting long, but could you please send me the pattern also? My e-mail is [email protected] Thank you very much.


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Great knitting on your baby sweater. I would love to have the pattern. My e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern . my email is as follows, [email protected] Thank you in advance for the pattern. I would also like to use the stitch pattern in prayer shawls I make for my church. junellen


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## denisemcghee (Jun 27, 2011)

Such a pretty sweater. I would love to make it. Could you please send me the pattern. I have a granddaughter who would look so sweet in it. [email protected]


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Has the pattern been send yet or did I miss the email?


----------



## lallison (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
I have not received the pattern for the beautiful baby sweater. Will you please send it again. [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

lovely little cardie, please can i have the pattern [email protected], thanks


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder if we might have overwhelmed Dorothy with so many requests? Dorothy dear - when you're good - you're good!!! There is a pattern I found that might be very close - try http://freevintageknitting.com/print/557 If this doesn't work as a direct link, goggle Free Vintage Knitting Patterns. The pattern is listed under Knitted Set - Block Set. There is the sweater, hat, booties, and mittens. - - and these are free! A lot to choose from - enjoy!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

sbradley said:


> I wonder if we might have overwhelmed Dorothy with so many requests? Dorothy dear - when you're good - you're good!!! There is a pattern I found that might be very close - try http://freevintageknitting.com/print/557 If this doesn't work as a direct link, goggle Free Vintage Knitting Patterns. The pattern is listed under Knitted Set - Block Set. There is the sweater, hat, booties, and mittens. - - and these are free! A lot to choose from - enjoy!


THANK YOU SBRADLEY!!! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## beachknitwit (Apr 22, 2011)

Dorothy I too have not receivec a copy of that lovely set. If you would please be so kind to send it along when you have a chance it would be greatly appreicated. I have a new bundle coming soon. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

I was on the first page to ask for the directions from Dorothy and haven[t heard from her. Did she start Fifteen pages away first. Dont want to rush you but was just curious.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> sbradley said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if we might have overwhelmed Dorothy with so many requests? Dorothy dear - when you're good - you're good!!! There is a pattern I found that might be very close - try http://freevintageknitting.com/print/557 If this doesn't work as a direct link, goggle Free Vintage Knitting Patterns. The pattern is listed under Knitted Set - Block Set. There is the sweater, hat, booties, and mittens. - - and these are free! A lot to choose from - enjoy!
> ...


This pattern is entirely different than the one I knit. Mine is not a block pattern, it looks deceiving on the picture I posted. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## secrae1230 (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the pattern of the sweater and color. Please send me the directions for the sweater at: Thank you so very much for sharing. Marcia


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorothy, do you have any idea when you will send along the pattern we are all anxious to have? Thanks. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## VTX (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, it's beautiful and I would love the pattern. Thanks so much/, VTX- Tanya


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the sweater. will pm you with my email address


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

would love to have the pattern. Thankyou, jeanette


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, I'd absolutely love the pattern! How gorgeous is this little cardi?


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, Dorothy: I love the sweater you made, it's beautiful, I would also like a copy of the pattern, thank you.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

i THINK WE HAVE OVER TOOK Dorothy.IF ANYONE ELSE HAS THIS PATTERN PLEASE PASS IT ON.I FOR ONE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT.THE ONE THAT WAS POSTED IS NOT THE SAME ONE.
THANKS MARGE


----------



## Grace Ellen's Gran (Jun 30, 2011)

What a lovely little cardigan and so neatly done. I have pm you for the pattern Regards Elaine.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

I was just doing a google search for the baby pattern that Dorothy posted. Check out Craftown.com and see if that basketweave sweater is nearly the same as Dorothy's. It isn't in the pink color which could throw you off but at least it looks similair if we are not going to get the original patterns. Hugs, Phyllis from FL.


----------



## MChristman (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! I would love to have the pattern for my granddaughter. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, great job on your sweater and I like the color. Will you please email the pattern to me?


thank you, Pauline


----------



## Janice Joy (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd love the pattern, Thanks,


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi dorothy,
Beautiful work, lovely sweater! If you would be so kind as to send me the pattern I would greatly appreciate it.

thank you, Pauline


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, You knit beautifuly. I would love to have the patterns for my grandchild. Thanks so much.


----------



## puterb (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I will send it to you. I only ask that you send me an email telling me you got it. Sometimes they don't get thru. I love this forum. I look thru it each day only late at night lol. I do knitting most of the day and other things that need to be done. Have a great day to-marrow. God Bless you.

Your knitting friend, love, Carolyn June Trammell


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Marge, the sweater with the flowers in place. I wanted to buy some of the yarn, but it only had a little girls dress for the pattern. Could you please share the little sweater pattern that you used for the baby jacquards floral sweater? Thank you.


----------



## beachknitwit (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone out there:

Could someone send me a copy of Dorothy's beautiful pink basket weave baby sweater? I have been waiting and asked twice. It's lovely and I would love to knit it for someone special. Thank you all....


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Could someone send me a copy of Dorothy's beautiful pink basket weave baby sweater? I have been waiting and asked twice. It's lovely and I would love to knit it for someone special. Thank you all.... I am with you Nanna, I have been waiting also so if anyone does have the pattern could they please include me in sending it out. 
Thank you.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Puffpuff--I found it. I will e-mail it to you.

Carlyta


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey puffpuff if you get the baby Pattern could you send it to me. Thanks in advance


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

Could you please send me the pattern also.Thankyou for being so kind.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

I will be forwarding on Dorothy's pattern asap. If you don't get it could you please get back to me at
[email protected] Thanks again Dorothy.


----------



## dundeegirl (Jul 5, 2011)

lovely pattern, Dorothy. Could you send me a copy please. Is it baby size, or for a bigger child? I'm going to be a great-granny later this year, and I'm enjoying knitting tiny things again. Thanks a lot
Kathleen


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, Puffpuff--I found it. I will e-mail it to you.
> 
> Carlyta


Can you please send it to me
thanks


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi kraftygale..The pattern I used for the little sweater was free from www.redheart.com it was called Baby Cardigan & Hat
WR2171 it was blue in the picture. I just changed it to the pretty Bernat Baby Jacquards Florals Rosebud.And it formed the flowers .I didn't do anything else.Marge


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Can the source of where the sweater pattern be posted so everyone will be able to get a copy? Lots of interest in the sweater; it is very pretty and all of us would like to have the pattern. Thanks, Helen


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I would also like the pattern 
Thank you


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Carlyta, could you please send the baby sweater to me too. I been waiting for a long time and no word. Thank you a head of time for being so kind. 

Thank you so very much. Carolyn June Trammell


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Carolyn --the pattern is in KP from PuffPuff. It's right after you sent your comment. Carlyta


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Dorothy, Beautiful sweater and pattern. You are such a good knitter. Would love to have the pattern.

Thanks,


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the sweater pattern. It was so nice of you to send it.

Thanks again,

Maisy


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> Here is the pattern for Dorothy's pink sweater. I hope you don't mind me sharing it Dorothy but also am trying to save you some work. Now I hope that it works. If this doesn't come through please send me an email and I will send it along. [email protected]


Please read the RULES of this board. You are absolutely not allowed to post copyrighted material here. This activity can get the website in legal trouble. You need to STOP doing this.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't know that.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

What a debacle this has been!!! So many people wanting the pattern are disappointed. That's why it would be a good idea to avoid an issue like this again by posting the source of the pattern used in the pictures. It's a compliment for others to ask about the pattern and if it is copyrighted then say so in the beginning or if there is a source website then identify that website. Don't promise something that cannot be delivered. It's very frustrating and should be avoided.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> What a debacle this has been!!! So many people wanting the pattern are disappointed. That's why it would be a good idea to avoid an issue like this again by posting the source of the pattern used in the pictures. It's a compliment for others to ask about the pattern and if it is copyrighted then say so in the beginning or if there is a source website then identify that website. Don't promise something that cannot be delivered. It's very frustrating and should be avoided.


Believe me, when it was sent out I did not know it was a copyright. The pattern is so old, I thought it was okay to share it. I do not make promises that I can not deliver. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorothy, like you said it is over and done with and I wouldn't worry your pretty little head over this. Also, I am with you I would never have done anything wrong either, just thought I was trying to help. Now back to knitting. LOL Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## JAranzamendi (Jul 5, 2011)

I am new to knitting (self-taught) and am currently making socks. The sweater pattern is really cute. May I have the pattern please. Thank you so much. Knit On!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful color and pattern...wish I had a grandbaby to make this for.
JuneK


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, Puffpuff--I found it. I will e-mail it to you.
> 
> Carlyta


Hi, I would appreciate a copy of the pattern..
.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> grannyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > What a debacle this has been!!! So many people wanting the pattern are disappointed. That's why it would be a good idea to avoid an issue like this again by posting the source of the pattern used in the pictures. It's a compliment for others to ask about the pattern and if it is copyrighted then say so in the beginning or if there is a source website then identify that website. Don't promise something that cannot be delivered. It's very frustrating and should be avoided.
> ...


Copyright is automatic. It is in effect for 50 years, sometimes longer if it's renewed or purchased. You can always give the name of the book and then people can look for it online, or on ebay or amazon if it's older or out of print. It is never right to copy and distribute it unless you wrote it yourself and you own the copyright. Even if it's free online you should only link to it, so the website can get the traffic it deserves for advertising revenue. That's how they can afford to provide free patterns.

Even if a pattern is currently out of print, you still do not have the right to copy or distribute (or post online) the pattern. In such an instance as something being out of print, you could try and contact the publisher and ask for permission to post your copy. But unless they say you can do it, don't...

There are so many free patterns out there, but every once in a while try and BUY some that are for sale, and support the pattern industry. I know you want it to continue! :thumbup:


----------



## yarnie40 (Apr 27, 2011)

hi georgethefifth i am yarnie40 from australia i would love to have your pattern you made a beautiful job of it my email is thank you and god bless


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> georgethefifth said:
> 
> 
> > grannyknitter said:
> ...


I ALWAYS BUY my patterns. I spend any where from $25.00 - $49.00 plus shipping (per month) which is approximately $18.00. When I can't download a PAID pattern the shipping is very expensive, but I pay it as I want the pattern. . I guess in my own way to help those who could not afford to do that I wanted to share. It will NEVER happen again. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Bless your heart. You were trying to be kind to us all. And I understand . As the same thing happened to be. God Bless you girl. And have a great day ..And thanks for be so sweet. Marge


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am shocked at the mean spirited people on this forum that can't ignore what they don't like. You have no right to lecture other people!!!! :hunf: :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Dorothy,

When I joined Paradise.Com, I didn't think there would be nasty people. You wanted to show your work and help people and look what happened. Just hold your head up high and continue to do what you've been doing.

Look forward to seeing your beautiful work.

Maisy


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep up with the good and beautiful work you do Dorothy


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you anyway, you meant well and everyone should understand that
Pauline


----------



## yarnie40 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for information about copywrite on pattern i would not want you to get into trouble over it i will try to get it by buying it is such a lovely pattern keep up the good knitting god bless yarnie40


----------



## lorrigoff (Mar 16, 2011)

People should be ALOT more understanding and not be so shirt and hurtful! I thought this was about helping others and not for RUDE people that should just learn to keep their mouths shut. I am fairly new to this site and never thought I would hear such as some wrote. Very disapointed!


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Sunshine908 said:


> Carlyta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Puffpuff--I found it. I will e-mail it to you.
> ...


I would like it as well.


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Me too please. [email protected]


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Isn't this neat having hundreds of knitters to show a finished project. when it's alllllll done, buttons and all. It's darling. Looks like a winner.
Joan 8060


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

adl said:


> Sunshine908 said:
> 
> 
> > Carlyta said:
> ...


Please, please, please do NOT send out this pattern anymore. Please read the info that was sent regarding copywriting, please let us do what is right. Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Please, please, please do NOT send out this pattern anymore. Please read the info that was sent regarding copywriting, please let us do what is right. Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


Thank you Dorothy... We have to respect the law and I think anyone would agree that the person who did the work writing the pattern has the rights to it, and deserves to be paid if people are using their work.

If we put ourselves in other people's shoes and imagine that it's your husband who, at the end of a week of hard work, comes home unpaid... well I think you get the picture. There are plenty of free patterns available to those who can't afford to buy, but the ones for sale need to be paid for.

I am a designer and have had some of my patterns published, so I am on the other side of this issue from you all. If people were redistributing my patterns to whoever asked them for a copy, it would crush me. It would kill my market and make all of my work worthless. Is that any way to thank a designer for a pattern you love? Of course it isn't.

It's time to stop worrying about who said what to who, put on our Big Girl Panties, and start using this board according to the rules. Somehow this pattern "sharing" went unchecked for too long, and some of the members have the wrong idea about what this website is for. If this bad habit continues it can bring real trouble for the website owners and perhaps get the site shut down. None of us wants that...


----------



## linda benton (Jun 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! We all mispell @ some time or other!


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

I have learned a lot about this copyright stuff and it all makes a lot of sense to me and I understand very well that the person who designed the pattern should get paid. But, now I am confused because I have two binders full of patterns of which most do not have that information. I am sure that is what happened to Dorothy and her pattern. How are we to tell if it is copyrighted if it doesn't appear clearly? Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> I have learned a lot about this copyright stuff and it all makes a lot of sense to me and I understand very well that the person who designed the pattern should get paid. But, now I am confused because I have two binders full of patterns of which most do not have that information. I am sure that is what happened to Dorothy and her pattern. How are we to tell if it is copyrighted if it doesn't appear clearly? Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


_Everything_ is copyrighted. It is automatic and implied, not something you have to apply for, like a patent. If someone wrote it and published it (even self published) then those words or charts are theirs. The idea may not be original, and there sometimes happens that more than one person both have the same idea at the same time, but each persons words are their property.

If you have a binder full of patterns, knit from them and enjoy them, just don't scan them and upload them on any websites! You could open yourself up to legal action against you. Look at the end of your patterns and you will probably see the copyright info there, unless someone covered them up when they made you a copy...

Even free patterns have copyright and stipulations. Most say not to reproduce or redistribute. Some also say not to make items for sale from it. It's up to the author what terms they are offering the free pattern on.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

just don't scan them and upload them on any websites!

This has certainly been very informative and I will keep all that you wrote in mind in the future. Thank you very much for enlightening all of us becuase I am sure most of the knitters out there didn't ever give any of this a thought.

Question: If you show a picture and someone wants the pattern if they send you a PM then is it okay to send it along as long as you don't post it on the webste? I am trying to cover all bases here. Thank you. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> just don't scan them and upload them on any websites!
> 
> This has certainly been very informative and I will keep all that you wrote in mind in the future. Thank you very much for enlightening all of us becuase I am sure most of the knitters out there didn't ever give any of this a thought.
> 
> Question: If you show a picture and someone wants the pattern if they send you a PM then is it okay to send it along as long as you don't post it on the webste? I am trying to cover all bases here. Thank you. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


If it's not a free pattern then technically no, it's not alright. You are still ripping off the author for that one copy. Most designers put on the pattern that it's not to be copied or redistributed. But in private, no one knows what you are doing and your own conscience is your guide. Remember the Golden Rule and do unto others as you'd have them do unto you.

Ask yourself for a minute WHY someone who wants a pattern is entitled to a free copy of yours that you paid for? Tell them where to buy it and leave the responsibility with them. That is honorable. So is telling people that you respect designer copyrights.

And hugs back, Phyllis!


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

Love your sweater. Nothing like a handmade sweater.Thank-you very much


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm glad you have the pattern for the Jacquard sweater.
My e-mail is [email protected]
Thank you sooo much.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

If you are talking about my av picture.The little pink sweater with the flowers.Go to page 17..Last post on the page tells about it.Marge


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, Puffpuff--I found it. I will e-mail it to you.
> 
> Carlyta


could you send me the pattern to for the baby [email protected]


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

annie h said:


> Dorothy your sweater is lovely have PMd you with my e-mail address
> 
> Anne


Hi Anne, Just want to say, "What a cutie as your avatar!" BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Went to the Red Heart site for the free pattern to use the Jacquards Floral yarn. Thank you soooo much. I'm off to buy the yarn now. Thank you again. [email protected]


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

We got a message that we couldn't send the pattern because it was copyrighted. I saw KP message that a free pattern is on redhearts.com.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I went on a site and came across Bernat Baby Jacquards Yarn. Someone sent in saying they used that yarn to make a sweater which I already had a pattern for. I just looked it up under:Carol Barney's Baby Raglan Sweater. The pattern is still there but it has ribs in the sweater and the person said just knit 1 row and purl the next. I did what she said and the sweater is adorable. I knit loose and even though it said 6 months, I think mine is just tiny pit larger but not much. This women said if you go up to size 6 needles, the yarn is too loose. I went to our local yarn shop and I was told you could use stripped yarn for all sweaters, knitted from top down or bottom up.


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

Darling. Love to have the pattern. I am advanced beginner. Wonder if this will be too hard for me. Anyway, my e mail is [email protected] Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anne Marie (May 9, 2011)

Dorothy,
This little sweater is just precious. I have a neighbor that has a little girl, I would appreciate this pattern I know her mom will love it.
Thank you for sharing it with other knitters.
Anne Marie.
"[email protected]"


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

It's beautiful. You did GREAT work! If the pattern is available, I would like it. [email protected]

Been working a lot so I'm trying to catch with my KP's


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

I love the pattern and color!


----------



## mumsie51 (Jun 24, 2011)

Would you please send me the pattern for this cardigan?
[email protected]

Thank you

Bette


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

What a pretty cardigan, I would love the pattern : )


----------



## PPalmer (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Dorothy - Cute sweater. I would love the pattern if you are sharing! [email protected]


----------



## Anne Marie (May 9, 2011)

Dorothy

I also would like to receive these directions. Thank you for
offering.

Anne Marie
"[email protected]


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Me,too; me,too. I've gotr two granddaughters to knit for. Thanks for sharing. [email protected]


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a cute little sweater. I would love the pattern also. thank you so much.

[email protected]


----------



## Knitting Nanna in N.Z (Jul 13, 2011)

Great sweater like most other I would love the pattern I also think it would be great in blue as i don't think it's too fancy for a boy does anyone


----------



## Caz (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi there.
I absolutly love the pattern. You always knit the most lovely things.
I would love a copy of the pattern please. I have PM you with my Email Address.
Seeing the patterns on here make me want to knit them all. But i can not knit quick enough.
Love your work, your a great insperation to us all.
Thanks Caz. 
If you did not get my PM please let me know and i will send it again
God bless


----------



## 3rd Generation Barbara  (Jul 19, 2011)

Great job!! I love the pattern. I sent you a PM with a request for the pattern. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MChristman (Jun 14, 2011)

Dorthy,

Your work is so beautiful! I have sent you a PM if you are sharing the pattern.

Thank you again for sharing pictures of your work. Your talent is amazing.

Thank you,
Mary


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, You did a great job on this pink sweater. I knit for a church bazaar and I would love to make this sweater, would you please email me the pattern?
thank you, Pauline

[email protected]


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, I love the pink sweater and would love the patterns. You knit such lovely sweaters.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Maisy


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy = I was catching up on all the missed posts the last couple of days and came across this little sweater you knitted it is so pretty and I was hoping you would share your pattern with me. Thank you. I've been knitting for a long time but have just recently picked it up again there are so many beautiful yarns available today.



georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dorothy = I was catching up on all the missed posts the last couple of days and came across this little sweater you knitted it is so pretty and I was hoping you would share your pattern with me. Thank you. I've been knitting for a long time but have just recently picked it up again there are so many beautiful yarns available today. I forgot to give you my email address it is [email protected]



georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Elizabeth5111 (Sep 19, 2011)

I love the color, it's a really beautiful sweater. You did an execellent job. Please send me a copy of the pattern, my email address is [email protected]


----------



## AvasNana (Sep 2, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
Could you tell me where I may purchase this pattern?
I really like it!
thank you,


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi just saw your post and I would Llike the pattern if possible my email address is [email protected] Thanks Elaine


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi just saw your post and I would Llike the pattern if possible my email address is [email protected] Thanks Elaine :roll:


----------



## Knitting Nanna in N.Z (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Dorothy I love your sweater and as I knit for local neo=nate hospitals I am always on the out look for different patterns and more so free ones so I would Love a copy email address [email protected] Many Thanks Barbara


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and I love the color you used! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would also like to have the pattern to this beautiful sweater, please!!! you did a wonderful job Dorothy!!

THanks in advance
Brenda


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi. Would like the pattern. Thanks in Advance. [email protected]


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dorothy would love pattern as well please will send pm with my address.


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi my email address is [email protected], and thanks.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful sweater.


----------



## DarleneBeq (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Dorthy, I love your sweater , it is so pretty. I would like the pattern, I make things for New Borns In Need. Thank you so much.
My e-mail address is [email protected]
You do such beautiful work.


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

Dorothy, that is so very pretty. I would love to have the pattern please.


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

My e mail is [email protected] You helped me on a sweater in the past!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I finished this little sweater last night. It took me 3 days to finish it. It was a real cutie to knit. If any of you want the pattern, please send me your e-mail address & I will gladly send it along to you FREE of charge. I love sharing with you all. I have been asked why I don't post the pattern when I post the finished garment. I love hearing from the other folks on the forum. Plus I like to know how many people want to make the same pattern as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


sent you another PM


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] Would Love a Pattern of You very pretty sweater. Thanks in advance. Ginny


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Dorothy, love your cardigan and would love to make one for my little granddaughter can you please share [email protected] many thanks


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi. Do you have a copy of the Peach Baby Blanketfrom yesterday? I have been Three days trying to get. I think it goes with the Peach Baby set. If you have it or know where i can find it please please let me know.I Don't know much about these Machines [email protected] P.S. I am 86 yers old and love Afghans. Have Made a lot of them. Ginny


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Dorothy

Sure like your baby sweater I am doing charity knitting and would appreciate if you would E-Mail this pattern when you are able

I live in Winnipeg and do charity knitting for my son's charity in Vancouver so my stuff travels across Canada for the poor



Thanks again, Shirley

Happy Knitting


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

I just figured out what a PM was!


----------



## zubella (Feb 6, 2011)

Dorothy, I know you told me not to post my e- mail for all to see. Did you send me the pink sweater pattern. would much appreciate. Thanks, Sandy


----------

